# Blackwater/Yellow 3 Jan 15



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Went to Blackwater and Yellow today with my good friend NJD. We started at Yellow and fished the standard striped bass holes without any luck. We ran upriver and fished for largemouths without any luck, either. The only good thing that happened was that NJD had a huge blowup on his jerkbait but the fish failed to hook up. We decided to run to Blackwater to see what was going on over there, when I caught a big chain pickerel and then shortly later, this exactly 7 pound bass on a Zara Spook. We fished for a few more hours with nothing more to speak of. A great way to start the new year! Wishing all of you the best! AP


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice bass! You like that basin don't ya? I do too lol it bailed me out of a jam in the United way tourn with a 5 llber couple years ago.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

ha ha Buckchaser. I have never done very well in the United Way tournament but I will probably throw my money away again this year!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

A 7pounder this time if year is surprising. Congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks. And even caught him/her on topwater to boot!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful fish! Do you think the warmer weather had the Stripers shut down?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

The only reason I like a Zara Spook is because the bass do. Stripers, too. That's a fine one, especially on topwater. Gotta have a stout heart for that.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's a pig! I never really tried top water in the winter, maybe I should.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

As usual, excellent job on whooping my butt...

NJD


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, I think the stripers were pushed down because of the warmer temps. We didn't see any signs of them. For the last few weeks, I've kind of salvaged our trips by going into Marquis Basin and throwing Zara Spooks. The pickerel love them no matter the weather and we've also caught some slot redfish, and smaller bass. That is the first time that a hawg has eaten one on Blackwater, in my memory. Also, the conditions were pretty much perfect for the Spook, warmer water 64F, old weedbeds where the fish could still hang out and a nice overcast and somewhat windy day. 

It is one of my favorite lures, besides a hard jerk bait, mostly the Rogue, or when I'm feeling rich, a lucky craft.

NJD, you know I got lucky. You will provide the requisite @$$ whipping soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> ha ha Buckchaser. I have never done very well in the United Way tournament but I will probably throw my money away again this year!


Lol I've fished it the last two years because foamseal insulation sponsored me we've placed 4th and 17th. Last year we shoulda been in the top 5 but lost several in the 3 to 5 lb range. Ended up with 8 lb limit.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

We should get up together and go fishing one day I think we could could both learn from each other. I always like fishing with new people


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea Buckchaser! The best we've done in the United Way tournament is 12th and that was a couple of years ago. Last year, was really bad and we finished somewhere down in the standings. Those guys with the 20 pound limits baffle me.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Biggest LM iv seen come out BW in a year did u let her go? Or did u make the oil splatter, thats a stud for this area not to many of them around here


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

nice lunker


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

The guy that won it last year went to bama. The guy that caught 18 lbs in second come off black water in the same hole we was fishing.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, I let her go. I hardly keep any fish, let alone bass. About the United Way tournament, I had heard that the winners last year went to Alabama. I would like to know where. When I saw the guys with the 2nd place bag, it was huge and I was sure they won, and then here come these other guys with an ever bigger bag! 20 pounds from Blackwater is a huge limit.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome fish AP. Hope them big girls are still biting in 120 days when I get back to Florida. Try to delay that United Way tournament until about the middle of May....


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

AP that is the reason I dont fish those tournaments if you have a tourny on BW or Escambia they should be made to stay on said waters.The guy that won 1 of the Log A Loads on Escambia went to AL along with some others had to have gas brought to them to get back.I just dont under stand why they would let them go that far.I could see staying East of the 3 mile bridge that gives you ER,BW and YR just my opinion.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Cousin-it said:


> AP that is the reason I dont fish those tournaments if you have a tourny on BW or Escambia they should be made to stay on said waters.The guy that won 1 of the Log A Loads on Escambia went to AL along with some others had to have gas brought to them to get back.I just dont under stand why they would let them go that far.I could see staying East of the 3 mile bridge that gives you ER,BW and YR just my opinion.


I agree.
I don't have a dog in this fight, but fishing a Milton, Fl. based tournament in Al. just seems WRONG.

Let alone being allowed to "RE-FUEL" to complete the trip back. I don't recall a Bass Master comp. that would let you re-fuel to get back to the weigh in on time. :whistling:


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, that explains it. I wondered how they made it up and back with about a 20 gallon gas tank on that boat. 

I usually go less than 5 minutes from the launch. Probably why the highest I have finished is like 12th or something. 

Maybe this year I will get lucky, LOL. Worst tournament strategy ever is to hope you get lucky or everyone else fished worse than you did!


----------

